

Woman beaten to death in Brazil due to fake Facebook post - lanna
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/internacional/en/brazil/2014/05/1450041-they-killed-the-woman-says-resident-after-beating-in-guaruja-see-video.shtml

======
ColinCochrane
This is tragic. I think this comment from the offending Facebook group page
sums it up best (translation courtesy of Google):

 _Shame on you. Without any evidence accuse a woman of something. No right to
a fair trial, leaving it at the mercy of the "law into their own hands."

you are as guilty as those who attacked and killed._

